# What kind of spider is this



## diamondcat (Sep 1, 2011)

I found this spider on the wall of my house and it is pretty scary looking. :yikes: I have never seen one that looked like this before, thankfully. Does anyone know what kind it is? I think the white dot is just from my flash.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

If I saw it, it would be a dead spider. 

Not sure....but I would say Wolf Spider?


----------



## diamondcat (Sep 1, 2011)

I was too scared to kill it, my husband ran across it later and took care of it. I was always led to believe a wolf spider was something else. Alot shorter legs, all black and more compact looking. Spiders make my skin crawl so I'm kind of afraid to just start Googling spiders.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Or maybe a "Fishing Spider"........
http://www.scientificillustrator.com/illustration/insect/fishing-spider.html


----------



## diamondcat (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I think you are right, it does look like a fishing spider. Thanks!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hard to say still. Wolf spiders do have alot of variation. And they are fairly similar.

Lots of pics and info here.
http://www.spiderzrule.com/wolf.htm


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

i sure hope thats not the size that bugger is:yikes: If it is i would do 1 of 2 things 1st get out the brake cleaner blow torch and 2 getting out the 12ga.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Probably an escapee from the Forbidden Forest at Hogwarts.


----------

